# منتديات المتداول العربي الاستراحة والمنتديات العامة استراحة اعضاء المتداول العربي  ::::أريد أن أشتري شقه في دبي::::  الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## الصقر العربي

:A015:   أحبائي أعضاء المتداول العربي   أريد أن أشتري شقه في دبي ان شاء الله ولكن ينقصني المعلومات  الأسعاررر تتراوح من... الي....المناطق. ما هي أفضل الأحياء فيها للسكن  ما هي المزايا والصعوبات للعيش في دبيما رأيكم في الفكره نفسهاحاليا مقيم في روما من 3 سنوات وقبلها كنت في امريكا لمده 6 سنوات ولكن مؤخرا قررت الأنتقال للعيش في بلد عربي مسلم لأسباب كثيرره أهمها أريد أن يتربي أولادي في بيئه اسلاميه نظيفه ومن غير عنصريه ومشاكل كتيير طبعا كلكم عارفنها وخصوصا في زماننا هدْا. فمن عنده أي معلومات أرجو ان يفيدني  جزاكم الله كل خير.  أسف نسيت أخوكم مصري قهراوي

----------


## faissal

الله ييسر لك
والله 
نفسي ايضا ارجع مع اولادي الخمسه 
الى بلدي 
وكفايه غربه 14 سنه في النمسا  
وبدعي ربي ييسر لي طريق العوده اليوم قبل الغد  
قرار صائب منك اخي صقر للعوده والله يسهلها عليك ان شاء الله

----------


## freedom

> أحبائي أعضاء المتداول العربي   أريد أن أشتري شقه في دبي ان شاء الله ولكن ينقصني المعلومات  الأسعاررر تتراوح من... الي....المناطق. ما هي أفضل الأحياء فيها للسكن ما هي المزايا والصعوبات للعيش في دبيما رأيكم في الفكره نفسهاحاليا مقيم في روما من 3 سنوات وقبلها كنت في امريكا لمده 6 سنوات ولكن مؤخرا قررت الأنتقال للعيش في بلد عربي مسلم لأسباب كثيرره أهمها أريد أن يتربي أولادي في بيئه اسلاميه نظيفه ومن غير عنصريه ومشاكل كتيير طبعا كلكم عارفنها وخصوصا في زماننا هدْا. فمن عنده أي معلومات أرجو ان يفيدني جزاكم الله كل خير.  أسف نسيت أخوكم مصري قهراوي

 السلام عليكم .. أخي الصقر .. أحسنت الاختيار فدبي مدينة جميلة و حديثة و لا ينقصها شيء .. بل إن ما يوجد فيها لا وجود له في أي مكان آخر .. أنا أعيش في دبي منذ سنة و نصف تقريباً و قد لمست فيها كل ما هو جميل و جذاب من احترام للقانون و تعايش سلمي و جمال مدني و أبراج و متنزهات و أسواق تجد فيها كل شيء.. و لكن ... تنوع الجنسيات و الخليط البشري الهائل الموجود هنا قد اخذ منها دفئ المواطنة و جعل منها بلداً متنوع الثقافات و الديانات مما يعود بالأثر السلبي على تربية الطفل.. أنصحك يا أخي أن تقضي بقية عمرك في ديارك و بين اهلك في مصر و دع أبناءك يكبرون في بلدهم الأم.. أما إن كان هذا غير ممكن فدبي هي الأمثل لتكون البلد الثاني..  تقبل ودي و احترامي

----------


## spiral_wolf

السلام عليكم
هذا موقع اماراتي للشقق والفلل وغيرها شراء او ايجار ... في دبي وغيرها من الامارات .... GNAds4U.com - Properties#
بصورة عامة اخي ان اردت جو عائلي محافظ  فانصحك بالشارقة ...

----------


## الصقر العربي

> الله ييسر لك
> والله 
> نفسي ايضا ارجع مع اولادي الخمسه 
> الى بلدي 
> وكفايه غربه 14 سنه في النمسا  
> وبدعي ربي ييسر لي طريق العوده اليوم قبل الغد  
> قرار صائب منك اخي صقر للعوده والله يسهلها عليك ان شاء الله

 ان شاء الله يتحقق لك حلمك اخي فيصل وتعود الي أرض الوطن أنت واهلك 
شكر لك علي مشاركتك :Eh S(7):

----------


## الصقر العربي

> السلام عليكم
> هذا موقع اماراتي للشقق والفلل وغيرها شراء او ايجار ... في دبي وغيرها من الامارات .... GNAds4U.com - Properties#
> بصورة عامة اخي ان اردت جو عائلي محافظ فانصحك بالشارقة ...

 شكرا لك اخي الكريم فعلا موقع متميز بارك الله فيك :Eh S(7):

----------


## الصقر العربي

> السلام عليكم .. أخي الصقر .. أحسنت الاختيار فدبي مدينة جميلة و حديثة و لا ينقصها شيء .. بل إن ما يوجد فيها لا وجود له في أي مكان آخر .. أنا أعيش في دبي منذ سنة و نصف تقريباً و قد لمست فيها كل ما هو جميل و جذاب من احترام للقانون و تعايش سلمي و جمال مدني و أبراج و متنزهات و أسواق تجد فيها كل شيء.. و لكن ... تنوع الجنسيات و الخليط البشري الهائل الموجود هنا قد اخذ منها دفئ المواطنة و جعل منها بلداً متنوع الثقافات و الديانات مما يعود بالأثر السلبي على تربية الطفل.. أنصحك يا أخي أن تقضي بقية عمرك في ديارك و بين اهلك في مصر و دع أبناءك يكبرون في بلدهم الأم.. أما إن كان هذا غير ممكن فدبي هي الأمثل لتكون البلد الثاني..  تقبل ودي و احترامي

 شكرا لك اخي الكريم علي النصيحه ساخدْها في عين الاعتبار بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير  :015:

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> أحبائي أعضاء المتداول العربي   أريد أن أشتري شقه في دبي ان شاء الله ولكن ينقصني المعلومات  الأسعاررر تتراوح من... الي....المناطق. ما هي أفضل الأحياء فيها للسكن ما هي المزايا والصعوبات للعيش في دبيما رأيكم في الفكره نفسهاحاليا مقيم في روما من 3 سنوات وقبلها كنت في امريكا لمده 6 سنوات ولكن مؤخرا قررت الأنتقال للعيش في بلد عربي مسلم لأسباب كثيرره أهمها أريد أن يتربي أولادي في بيئه اسلاميه نظيفه ومن غير عنصريه ومشاكل كتيير طبعا كلكم عارفنها وخصوصا في زماننا هدْا. فمن عنده أي معلومات أرجو ان يفيدني جزاكم الله كل خير.  أسف نسيت أخوكم مصري قهراوي

 1-الاسعار مفتوحة تختلف طبعا من منطقة الي منطقة ولكنها مرتفعة 
2-الجميرا وانصحك بشراء فيلا بالجميراافضل من الشقة 
3-المزايا الامان-الحرية -سيادة القانون علي الجميع 
4-الصعوبات هي الزحمة  ولكن لو اخذت في الجميرا لن تجدها ابدا اما باقي انحاء دبي الزحمة 24 ساعة 
5-فكرة ممتازة لو ضيف معها خطة استثمارية 
بالتوفيق يارب

----------


## بو ناصر

السلام عليكم
اخي اسعار الشقق والفلل بدبي لا تقل عن المليون ونصف درهم اماراتي
ويفضل ان تسكن في اطراف المدينه وبعيدا عن الزحام او في بر دبي حيث المناطق الراقيه وقلة الازدحام
وانا وسيط عقاري في دبي والامارات بشكل عام واذا ما زلت لم تعثر على مبتغاك ارجوا التواصل معي عبر الجوال 00971507444761
يوسف

----------


## lobaca

> و لكن ... تنوع الجنسيات و الخليط البشري الهائل الموجود هنا قد اخذ منها دفئ المواطنة و جعل منها بلداً متنوع الثقافات و الديانات مما يعود بالأثر السلبي على تربية الطفل..

 احسنت اخي كلامك صحيح تنوع الجنسيات جعلها متنوعة الديانات مع انها مدينة رائعة :Good: ......  اخي الصقر العربي اذا اردت بيئة اسلامية لأولادك وحياة سعيدة  فأنصحك بالشارقة وهي ليست بعيدة عن دبي 10 دقائق فقط وليست بمختلفة الا بالبيئة الاسلامية والبناء الاسلامي الرائع والاسعار فيها ارخص وصدقني الحياة فيها جميلة  ولك التحية...

----------

